# I want to start listening to classical music



## Storgaard (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone

So for many years i have really loved the beautiful music soundtrack of Lord of the Rings made by Howard Shore, which got me thinking that i would like to start to listen to more classic music.

I like the beautiful parts of the score especially Concerning Hobbits and Breaking of the Fellowship so my question is: Do you have any classical music that you can recommend for people who are "new" to classical music, and do you know any composer whose style is like those two?

I cant wait to read you answers


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.

So ... you want to start listening to classical music. Well ... don't let anybody here stop you. Get to it.

There are already posts advising on where to start with classical music. No one seems to agree on any particular pieces, so you're on your own. But there's a lot of classical to choose. Look around at some of those "sampler" discs - 50 Great Classical Moments, and such. It will give you some sense of what composers work for you. It becomes a matter of way leading to way. Eventually, some fifty years on, like with me, you'll have heard a lot of great music.

My own recommendations fall towards Tchaikovsky for beginners -- the Fifth Symphony, the Piano Concerto, the Romeo & Juliet Fantasy, the Violin Concerto. These should appeal to a Howard Shore fan, too.

Don't get overwhelmed. Step into the water, and go with the current. Enjoy.

And again ... welcome.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaron Copland Appalachian Spring Suite, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

As accessible as any film score with beautiful heartfelt melodic music. A masterpiece. Hope you hear it someday.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd recommend Beethoven's 15th string quartet as a possible place to start--very inspiring music, and almost cinematic in the strongly contrasting characters of its movements. The whole thing's a wonder, but here's part 3, the famous ""Heiliger Dankgesang," which sounds to me like the kind of thing they might listen to in Hobbiton--though only Beethoven or the elves would have had the genius to compose it.






Have fun exploring!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Edvard Grieg's _Peer Gynt Suite_ (No.1) and his _Lyric Suite_
Serge Prokofiev's _Peter and the Wolf_
Camille Saint-Saens _Carnival of the Animals_

Edited to Add: Once you're ready for more "serious", longer works, try Ralph Vaughn-Williams _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_ and his Symphonies (4, 5, and 6 to start, others later) and choral music.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Just jump in and follow your ears. Don't be intimidated. Classical music is no different than any other type of music. Just LISTEN. And with Spotify and YouTube, there's nothing stopping you from listening to just about anything.

Given your LOTR starting point, I second Sonnet's Tchaikovsky recommendations. Off the top of my head, you might also want to investigate:
- Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
- Dvorak - Symphony No. 9
- Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique
- Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
These are all "war-horses," pieces that are foundational for many classical listeners.

One other thing: If you'd like a little bit of context and background knowledge, this book was very helpful to me when I was first finding my way into classical music:










*The Vintage Guide to Classical Music - Jan Swafford*
It's much more interesting & well-written than most introductory-type books.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Given the preference for LOTR soundtracks (I love the soundtracks myself), I would second Sibelius and Rimsky-Korsakov, and add Smetana.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Given the preference for LOTR soundtracks (I love the soundtracks myself), I would second Sibelius and Rimsky-Korsakov, *and add Smetana*.


Oooh yeah. "The Moldau"!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I third Sibelius. Maybe throw in a bit of Bruckner or Mahler while you're at it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I recommend the Tchaikovsky Nutcracker Suite. Infectious, beautiful music.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

I speak as a HUGE fan of the LotR soundtracks. How huge? Not only do I have all the Complete Recordings sets, they're the only music files I keep in 24-bit. And I know the difference is completely inaudible! I just love the music _that much_. So heed me.

You may remember that during Boromir's death scene, there plays for the first time a particular melody that will reappear in the later movies - particularly _Return of the King_. That was the "Gondor theme". And that method of organizing a complex drama by assigning musical themes, known as "leitmotifs", to persons, places, or objects, and then playing those themes at moments appropriate to the plot, is one that the composer Richard Wagner basically invented. Also, Wagner's plush orchestrations and emotionally lavish approach have their stamp all over Shore's work in the trilogy.

So listen to Richard Wagner. I specifically recommend _Die Walküre_ - the most popular of his Ring cycle of operas and home of the famous "Ride of the Valkyries". What it shares with the soundtracks is, in a word, _power_. Whether the mood of the scene is exultant or poignant, the music grabs you like nothing else I have experienced in art.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Well yes, Wagner may have laid the groundwork for that major idea in film score, but he IS an opera composer...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

A couple of recommendations:

Holst's The Planets
Various overtures by Puccini (William Tell is very famous and wonderful)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh yes, I will also agree with the Tallis fantasia - swelling strings are a big deal in LOTR.

I should also point out that when you're sorting through a lot of recs, it's best to initially ignore all the posters that clearly didn't bother to cater to your original comparison.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ummm... The William Tell Overture is by Rossini... although I'd recommend exploring highlights/overtures of either composer (Puccini and Rossini) as well as Wagner and Verdi. Then to push the boundaries listen to Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_ and/or _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ and Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll third or fourth the recommendation for Vaughan Williams' "Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis." Ralph Vaughan Williams is the Tolkien of classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Storgaard said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So for many years i have really loved the beautiful music soundtrack of Lord of the Rings made by Howard Shore, which got me thinking that i would like to start to listen to more classic music.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Storgaard. Three Scandinavian composers come to mind that you might like to begin with. Grieg, Nielsen, Sibelius. I think all would be helpful in your initial classical landscaping.

For longer term, a list for your perusal.:tiphat:

BASIC CLASSICAL MUSIC COLLECTION (OR LISTENING)


 
Bach: Brandenburg Concerti 
Bach: Goldberg Variations 

Bartok - String Quartets (Complete)

Beethoven: Symphonies 3, 5, 9
Beethoven: String Quartets (Complete) 
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Complete)


Brahms: Symphonies (Complete)
Brahms: Piano Quartets

Bruckner: Symphonies 4 - 9

Chopin: Piano Cti. 1 & 2 
Chopin: Solo Piano
 
Debussy: Orchestral Works 
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Solo Piano

 Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Symphonies 5 - 9
Dvorak String Quartet Op. 96 "American"

Elgar: Cello Concerto 
Elgar Violin Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations 

Fauré: Requiem
Faure: Piano Quintets

Franck: Symphonie in D minor
Franck: Piano Quintet

Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
 
Handel: Concerto Grossi, Op. 6 (Complete)
Handel: Suites for Keyboard

Haydn: Paris Symphonies
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 (Complete)
Haydn: Late Piano Sonatas

Hindemith: Orchestral Works

Holst: The Planets 

Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2

 Janacek: Piano Music

Liszt: Piano Cti. 1 & 2
Liszt: Faust Symphony 
Liszt: Solo Piano

 Mahler: Symphonies (Complete)


Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3 & 4


Mozart Violin Cti. 1 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerti 19 - 27
Mozart: Symphonies 35 - 41 
Mozart: Figaro, Cosi, Don G, Flute (Highlights)
Mozart: Requiem

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
 
Nielsen: Symphonies 1 - 5

 Orff: Carmina Burana 

Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos 
Poulenc: Solo Piano 
 
Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos 1 & 3
Prokofiev: Syms 1 & 5

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerti 2 & 3
Rachmaninov: Symphony 2
Rachmaninov: Solo Piano

 
Ravel: Piano Concerti
Ravel: Orchestral Works
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Solo Piano Music 

Resphigi: Roman Trilogy

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade 

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto 3
Saint-Saens: Symphony 3

Satie: Piano Works 

Scarlatti D: Keyboard Sonatas 

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Transfigured Night
Schoenberg: Solo Piano

 
Schubert: Symphonies 4, "Unfinished", 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Late String Quartets
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata 
Schubert: Late Piano Sonatas 

Schumann: Piano Concerto 
Schumann: Symphonies (Complete)
Schumann: Solo Piano 

Scriabin: Symphonies (Complete)
Scriabin: Solo Piano

Shostakovich: Symphonies 4 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartets 3 & 8
Shostakovich: Solo Piano

Sibelius: Symphonies (Complete)

Strauss R: Tone Poems 


Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Stravinsky: Firebird Suite (1947)
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies (Complete)

Vivaldi: "Four Seasons"


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

You'll love this.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Itullian said:


> You'll love this.


I second this suggestion, I have this Wagner CD by Szell/Cleveland, it's very good. Plus, I think Wagner's sprawling musical landscapes should suit you well if you like the LOTR soundtracks. ;-)


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

ribonucleic said:


> I speak as a HUGE fan of the LotR soundtracks. How huge? Not only do I have all the Complete Recordings sets, they're the only music files I keep in 24-bit. And I know the difference is completely inaudible! I just love the music _that much_. So heed me.
> 
> You may remember that during Boromir's death scene, there plays for the first time a particular melody that will reappear in the later movies - particularly _Return of the King_. That was the "Gondor theme". And that method of organizing a complex drama by assigning musical themes, known as "leitmotifs", to persons, places, or objects, and then playing those themes at moments appropriate to the plot, is one that the composer Richard Wagner basically invented. Also, Wagner's plush orchestrations and emotionally lavish approach have their stamp all over Shore's work in the trilogy.
> 
> So listen to Richard Wagner. I specifically recommend _Die Walküre_ - the most popular of his Ring cycle of operas and home of the famous "Ride of the Valkyries". What it shares with the soundtracks is, in a word, _power_. Whether the mood of the scene is exultant or poignant, the music grabs you like nothing else I have experienced in art.


Haha, the ring cycle is would be an impressive way to get your feet wet in Western art music!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven's 5th symphony and his 3rd are both good starting points. Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, orchestral version, is another good one for beginners.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I recommend something akin to this bad boy:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forever-Classics-16cd-Various-Composers/dp/B00005UKD5/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409822018&sr=8-1&keywords=forever+classics

These kind of box sets usually give one or two "big pieces" for certain composers, leaving the way open to explore more.

This one has (and I guess, suggests):

Bach: Brandenburg concerti
Beethoven: Symphonies 5, 7
Dvorak: Symphony 9, "New World"
Mendelssohn: Hebrides, Violin concerto
Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto 1, Violin concerto
Mozart: Symphonies 40, 41
Brahms: Violin concerto, Hungarian dances
Grieg: Piano concerto, Peer Gynt suites

etc. etc.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

My recommendation is to suspend expectation and just start listening to anything you can find by the greats (Mozart, Bach, Beethoven etc). Then, when you're listening to the music, try to focus - not just on the melody - but the harmony and bass notes as well. Also, try to group the notes horizontally according to rhythm, so that you comprehend them as groups of four and sixteen or whatever applies. This helps in concentrating on the music and also develops your musical perception. After a year or two, you'll be able to appreciate many kinds of classical music and not just those that sound like Howard Shore.


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the lifestyle of classical music! Glad to have another one on the dark side. :lol:

For a film score listener, I would recommend these pieces:
Scythian Suite by Prokofiev. This piece has been the inspiration for several movies scores and rightly so.

I second The Planets by Holst. This was my first piece of classical music. The range of emotions and colors it covers in fifty minutes is extremely cinematic.

I also recommend Pictures at an Exhibtion (Ravel orchestration). The short, distinct movements show off the magic of what fantstic orchestration can achieve in classical music.

Pines of Rome by Respighi is another one. Again, the colors achieved by the composer are fantastic. I personally feel that Respighi is the best composer of color in music.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

JACE said:


> One other thing: If you'd like a little bit of context and background knowledge, this book was very helpful to me when I was first finding my way into classical music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to say that I have this book and it's very good. It has good background and historical information and has just enough technical explanation to not lose beginner's attention (assuming that you have no music theory background).


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

JACE said:


> Just jump in and follow your ears. Don't be intimidated. Classical music is no different than any other type of music. Just LISTEN. And with Spotify and YouTube, there's nothing stopping you from listening to just about anything.
> 
> Given your LOTR starting point, I second Sonnet's Tchaikovsky recommendations. Off the top of my head, you might also want to investigate:
> - Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
> ...


I absolutely second (or third, or fourth, or whatever number I am now) the Dvorak and the Rimsky-Korsakov. Both of those develop their themes and use orchestration in ways that will seem familiar to someone who's used to film scores.

If you have a Spotify account, one of our own users created a playlist based on this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/12443-tc-150-most-recommended.html


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I've started listening to classical music just over a year ago. My advice is the not just randomly sample stuff but spemnd 10 mins reading about the different major periods and then pick a couple of major composers to listen to in each. You'll find that initially, you'll prefer a certain period's music over another.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Start with a composer with a small œuvre: Anton Webern.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure I am repeating so many people, but it sounds like you would really like tone poems. There are numerous suggestions that seem to paint pictures or tell stories, and I think you would enjoy them. Off the top of my head:

Only overtures, but I would try Beethoven's Coriolan and Egmont Overtures.
Berlioz' Symphonie fantastique - it actually tells the story of unrequited love
Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Ein Heldenleben, Eine Alpensinfonie
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition, Night on the Bald Mountain
Smetana - Ma Vlast
Grieg - Peer Gynt
Get a good Wagner highlights CD, something without the singing. The above-mentioned "Wagner Without Words" recording is excellent.
Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Respighi - Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome
Debussy - La Mer
Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead

That should give you plenty to get started. Afterwards, we can talk about the genius of Bach's works, among other things!


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome Storgaard! Classical music has enriched my life for 40 years. You have a great journey ahead of you.

There have been some great suggestions. I strongly recommend Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto #2. Also, Schubert's 8th Symphony. Also Mozart's Piano Concerto #21. Oh, and an absolute MUST is Beethoven's 6th Symphony. Have fun!


----------

